# Where to fish this weekend?



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fishbone and I are planning our fishing trip this friday and saturday and was wondering what would be our best option.

1. PLO
2. IRI and Cape henlopen pier
3. Oceanic Pier and Ocean City Bridge

Any suggestions would be great!! We know that PLO will only produce mainly blues. IRI and Cape Henlopen pier is tempting because there is a more variety to catch, but the drive is 3 hours one way while PLO is about 2 hours.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

What's wrong w/ blues?


----------



## lilsurfer (Nov 4, 2003)

*I'm thinkin bout cape henlopen*

I'm from around the Fairfax n Manassas area and eventho henlopen pier is gonna be one heck of a hike my cousin n my bro n i are shootin for delaware. we were at PLO for the past 2 weekends and we did pretty good for ourselves. This past saturday we fished the pier at PLO for for an hour, the corners were taken  so we tried the causeway. only got a few undersize stripers and a quick power nap before heading home for work. I've never been to henlopen pier but i've heard alot have been goin on down there with blues, n croakeres being caught on sunday, n maybe hit IRI for some toggin so its worth a shot. I love catchin me some blues but hopefully i might get lucky n get a few croakers on some light tackle  I'm pretty new to the whole pier n surf fishing thing so anything is worth a try. If you see 2 or 3 guys there jus havin a good time whether the fish are biting or not, its prolly us. (stop by n say hello, i don't mind gettin a few pointers from the pros) at least we'll know we're not the only ones crazy to drive 3+ hours to wet our lines....until next time...take care


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Choice 3, but modified. Skip the pier and hit the jetty or 2-3street bulkhead for tog/flounder during the day and lures at night on the RT50 bridge


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I agree with Axon, a modified choice #3. I think you have a much better chance of putting fish in the cooler with this choice. Make sure you're fishing the incoming tide if you at the bulkhead.

Catman.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys. 1 vote for option 2, and 2 votes for modified 3. 

Ocean city option interests me. I never fished ocean city so I'm not sure where bulk head is. How do you fish for flounder? If I can get some more information, that would be great. 

If I do go to cape henlopen pier, I was hoping I can live line something. Never caught anything live lining. If we do go to cape henlopen pier, I'll definitely say hello lilsurfer. We will have a combination of Tica, Tsunami and Okuma rods. Asian guy with a hispanic looking friend who is not hispanic but half caucasian and asian.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

*CHSP worked for me - 10/24*

Usually I browse this site but just wanted to let you know that the croaker/ling/shark/skate are biting at Henlopen. I went Sunday with my friend and his dad. We caught approx 50 croakers/2 ling/ 20 shark/ 10 skate. We fished on the left side of the T the farther out the better. We were using blood worms and purdue peelers.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey OutThere, welcome to the board!! Thanks for posting your report. It is very helpful to everyone on here. Cape Henlopen pier gets another vote!!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

*SeaSalt* 

We have had the best results fishing for flounder on the outgoing tide. Use a minnow/squid strip combo for bait (on the same hook, hook it so the squid flaps around). Then place a large bobber about 3-3.5 feet from the hook and a small weight about 6 inches from the hook. Drop your line straight down and let the current take it out (use just enough weight to keep the bait on the bottom) Watch the bobber and set the hook. we were using #2(i think) kale hooks. Fish the side of the west side of the bridge not the OC side.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

If you like croaker hit the beach front at Lewes. I hear the bite is really strong right now. They are also catching some big stripers in the DelBay right now. a headboat out of anglers might be the ticket for some meat. I'm going out with a friend on Friday to drag some eels around the rips. I will post my results.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Are there any tog action at IRI? 

I wonder if there is anything going on at SPSP? Seems awfully quiet. When does the fall striper season start?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*IS SPSP that bad?*

SPSP is either very bad or very good. It is bad because fishermen are too depressed to give a report? It is good because fishermen want to keep it a secret?

I am getting itchy to go fishing. My green cart is lonesome.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey greencart,

we might have to borrow your cart for cape henlopen pier.... it is one long pier...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Green Cart said:


> SPSP is either very bad or very good. It is bad because fishermen are too depressed to give a report? It is good because fishermen want to keep it a secret?
> 
> I am getting itchy to go fishing. My green cart is lonesome.


I've casted the jetty there a few times recently without a hit. Also talked to point bait-soakers and it sounded about the same. The early close time stinks.

I don't know when/if we're going to have a fall migration.

Until I hear dif, I'll be hanging at the Narrows.

If anybody's getting anything at SPSP, please post it. Making the trek across the bridge recently has been a challenge.



thx...

.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Striper or Tog*

I wouln't waste my time with any other spicies this time of year.IRI is the place to be;Sand Flea/Green Crab on a 3/0 beak or J hook with a sinker to hold it in place.PLO/SPSP aint bad niether if you use cut Bunker or cut Spot and hope a school of breaking fish come in close if you want to throw lures.I seen only Tog and Stripers at IRI caught so I think its time for some cold water fishin.


----------



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

*Toggin' OC*

I'll be along the bulkheads between 2nd and 4th Sts from Friday thru Sunday, incoming tide. I might also walk the beach and see what the Noreaster did, if any to improve the fishing.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Looks like we will be heading over to IRI and cape henlopen friday night and saturday. We might hit OC maybe saturday also. 

Does anyone recommend any tackle/bait store near IRI/henlopen pier? Friday night, we will arrive there probaly after 12am. I'm not sure where I can get bait around there. I'm going to the asian market to buy some spot and mullet tomorrow. I would like to get some bloods and whatever crab (green, soft, peeler) from the tackle store.

Also, what are the best times to cross bay bridge? We are coming from annapolis.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Tackle*

One of the most knowledgeable tackle stores in the IRI area is Old Inlet bait & tackle.

I'm not sure about their hours. Try their web site: http://www.oldinlet.com/


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Don't forget Bills on Hwy One near Midway Shopping Center!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Excalibur and Murphman!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*IRI Operating Hours*



SeaSalt said:


> Does anyone recommend any tackle/bait store near IRI/henlopen pier?
> 
> Also, what are the best times to cross bay bridge? We are coming from annapolis.


Stopped at Old Inlet around 6 AM and they were open...stopped by this past Tuesday and they were closed. I think they open early for the weekend toggers...

I live in Bowie and hit the BB usually around 2 or 3 AM in order to arrive at IRI around first light...No traffic then..

Coming back however - I found out this Tuesday the trick to coming back. They have two lanes coming back and everyone stays in the right lane as they think it is going to merge. In reality, the right lane goes over the Northern bridge and the left lane goes over the Souther bridge (No traffic)

Good luck - the toggers at IRI are getting into full swing...got to get the tog gear ready - black sinkers, rigs, reflexes


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I said it back in August--the Bay season is shot.

I'm sorry to give up on our beloved estuary, but the rains have ruined fishing in the bay for two years.

Head east, hit the coast. Anything but the bay. I'd either hit IRI or go south to Virginia Beach or the OBX.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Getting excited about tonight's trip... counting the minutes down. 

We will probaly hit choptank for about hour or two and then head our way to DE. We'll post our report when we return.

Made some rigs yesterday, dropper loop, fish finder and etc... we'll be using three different types of circles (owner, gami and bear paw). We'll let you know how the hooks hold up. 

For togs, do you recommend circle or J hooks, also what size hooks and should I be holding the rod when soaking bait for togs?

Thanks!


----------



## lilsurfer (Nov 4, 2003)

*Counting Down...*

12:30 PM...got the o.k to leave work early today  gonna be outta work in 30 mins n back home in 5min. heading out ot henlopen n IRI hope to get to DE within a decent time n grab some bait along the way. hopefully ill be able to beat most of the traffic. I'll be in a red hooded jacket with a red hat and red fishing bag (can anyone guess wuts my favorite color?) I'll post my report as soon as we get back. either late saturday nite or sunday morning depending on weather and how the fishing goes. i hope everyone has a great and safe weekend n good luck to everyone who will be gettin their lines wet. hopefully everyone will have some good reports posted after this weekend...take kare n tight lines


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> Getting excited about tonight's trip... counting the minutes down.
> 
> We will probaly hit choptank for about hour or two and then head our way to DE. We'll post our report when we return.
> 
> ...


DE surf - Make up your own rigs (hi-lo) without any terminal gear on them (swivels/snaps), put on some cut finger mullet, and hold your rod. I got away with using only 3 oz the last time I fished 3R's. After you catch your first bluefish, you can use them for bait. Last time I fished I caught a croaker and used it for bait. They work great for trout. 

Toggin' - You can use circle hooks, painted black sinkers, and crabs but you will have to hold you rod. The tog grab the bait on the first hit. DO NOT STRIKE or you will not hook them. The second stike is when they move it/crush it with their back teeth. Your mission is to strike after they move it to their back teeth and BEFORE they expel the crab shells and your hook. Takes patience not strike on the first hit...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks sandcrab!


----------



## tdoan21 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Seasalt*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm from Alexandria and I'm also thinking about going to DE also. What time are you leaving? Maybe we can meet up or pool together. Also, since one of the guys said that there are croakers there you might want to get some shrimp at the asian market. Worms, squid work fine but I get the best result with shrimp on the croakers. 703-622-3137


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*definately shrimp*

last week i got a couple on squid but others got tons on shrimp.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

come on guys, the bay is great! Friend at work slaughtered em Wednesday on his boat. Caught as many as he could handle bringing in. He was catching lots of em around 34 - 35". Seems like you should stop buying surf rods and reels and get a boat. I may be going out with him tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

> Seems like you should stop buying surf rods and reels and get a boat.


      

Now, man, sober up, get a grip on reality, maybe the lights are on but nobody's home, your elevator AIn't going to the top, you're not playing with a full deck, you've lost your marbles and you have to realize there is a place (and I must say, the main place), for sand in one's life.

Want a ride Husky?  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Does he know about the curse of the Husky?*



HuskyMD said:


> ...Friend at work slaughtered em Wednesday on his boat. Caught as many as he could handle bringing in. He was catching lots of em around 34 - 35". I may be going out with him tomorrow


Does he know what happens when you fish with someone?  Just bring bananas and get it over with. 

Sandcrab


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Isn't there a quote that says, a boat is just a big hole in the water where you throw your money into?

come on Husky....


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Dont expect much out of the Chessie folks*

Bay fishin aint too bad;Don't expect much.All there is in the bay is Catfish,White Perch,14-24"Stripers with an ocassional 30+"er mixed in and a very rare 10-14"Blues.Saltier water down south or east along the coast is the place to be.But PlO is still the only place in MD porton of the bay worth fishin cause the waters saltier down there.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Chespeake Bay is still better fished from a boat;Trout n Flounder come on the deck of my dads boat more than they do on the the decks of the Choptank Pier during these wetter years.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fished Skate Henlopen pier from 10pm to 8am past Friday. Caught 5 skates per one croaker. Skate city. Met lilsurfer and dtoad... nice to meet you guys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

*Just lucky*

I fished CHSP early Saturday evening, this time on the right side of the T since they are working on the best side. Caught 25 croaker/5 ling/1 weak 15"/1 flounder 18" and of coarse shark and skate. The flounder/weak and many croaker were caught using purdue peeler. The rest of the croaker using blood worms. I found out that the shark and skate wanted mostly squid.


----------



## lilsurfer (Nov 4, 2003)

*10-29 to 10/31 report*

made it back home around 11 pm sunday, man what a long weekend. met seasalt and tdoan, pleasure meeting you guys! like seasalt reported, skates, skates, and more skates. i caught most of the croakers earlier during the evening on friday, by the time tdoan n seasalt got there it was skate central. we all took turns pulling up skates n sharks.i stayed at chsp till about 3am before heading out for food n a lil rest. fished iri around 8 am saturday n met up with tdoan there. no luck, bunch of snags and saw alot of ppl catching to each side of us. watched tdoan lose what prolly was a nice tog, sorrie to see that man.i left that afternoon to old inlet bay tackle to get more supplies. lost a bulk of my sinkers n hooks at IRI. drove around to several beaches to throw some lures, no luck. went back to chsp, n caught nothin but skates and sharks again. headed out around 12am sunday mornin after my uncle called to tell us he was heading out to DE to do some toggin on the boat and asked us to join him. so we decided to go to the wharf n get some sleep in the cabin on the boat. (after sleepin 2 nights in the truck a small bed was great!) went out sunday morning around 7am to fish at some light house. we caught abt 60 tog total. headed back at sunset, and man what a beautiful sunset it was on the water. it was a great way to end a long fishing trip. ended the trip with abt 50 croakers, more skates than i ever want to see again, and a great experience for my first time fishin in DE. until next time...tightlines


----------



## pcxusa (Sep 7, 2004)

*Ocean City and AI*

Well if you choose Ocean City.... then we will see you there...Fishing_Noob and I are gona try for those Tog (2nd time trying) then hit the RT 50 
Bridge with lures....by sunrise we will be down in the surf.......for I hope some good Rock and leftover Drum......or anything...(no skates)....good luck...


----------

